# Ethera Collection Tutorials + Free Templates



## StefanoM (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi Guys.

I thought of organizing the various Templates & Tutorials that I am doing in this thread so that they can be consulted more easily.

*This PlayList contains the most recent Tutorials that I'm doing on The Ethera Collection and Vienna Ensemble Pro 7*






 To Download the Free Template: Ethera Hybrid Scoring VEP 



*This is the Video on the Cubase Pro Template ( No VEP ) *



*To Download the Free Template* : https://www.dropbox.com/s/4zt7jgszi8v...



*Logic 10.4.5 Template ( No VEP )*



*To Download the Free Template *: https://zero-g.co.uk/products/ethera-logic-pro-template


Bye

Ste


----------



## AndyP (Aug 27, 2019)

Ii am curious about the Vep template. Great job, it saves a lot of work! Thank you!


----------



## StefanoM (Aug 28, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Ii am curious about the Vep template. Great job, it saves a lot of work! Thank you!




Thanks Andy, I Think that I Will upload the file Today.


----------



## StefanoM (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Here the download link for the ETHERA COLLECTION & Vienna Ensamble Pro 7 Template.

Please see the Tutorials for info.

I Will do more Tutorials soon.









Dropbox - Error


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com






Ste


----------



## StefanoM (Aug 30, 2019)

Tips of Day.

Ethera Gold, as well as Ethera EVI and Ethera Soundscapes, has one of the best Vocal True Legato on the Market. But don't forget the awesome Vocal Phrases. I love the "Legato" function. With the Legato Mode, I can connect different Vocal Phrases changing the Orignal Phrase and this allows me to fit the Vocal Phrases better into my music. Try It!

See This example:


----------



## StefanoM (Sep 1, 2019)

Studio One Users? A Little Tutorial for you...


----------

